
Ask HN: Survival guides in the wild - unusximmortalis
hello, can you please share with us if you have any good recommendation for a course&#x2F;book&#x2F;guide&#x2F;compendium on survival guide in the wild? I am aware that in the end you have to go out and try it out for real, but before doing that step, what I am looking for is a compendium&#x2F;book&#x2F;course which is gathering together survival in the wild lessons, principles, rules, practices.<p>thank you
======
unusximmortalis
nothing? did I post this in the wrong place?

